# Coconut Oil vs Palm Kernel Oil



## Pims (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I've been lurking for a while - great forum. I can't seem to find an answer to my question.

It seems that coconut oil tends to be used more commonly than palm kernel oil in many soaps. Based on composition, both oils have very similar profiles with PKO appearing to be a bit more conditioning. 

I understand that there are environmental reasons why people may be avoiding palm oils but are there other reasons people favor coconut oil? Do the numbers tell the whole story or would the quality of the bubbles be better in coconut oil, for example, even if the numbers are comparable to PKO? 

Am I missing something here?

Thank you.


----------



## lsg (Mar 11, 2013)

For me coconut oil is more easily accessible and is cheaper in to buy in bulk.


----------



## hoegarden (Mar 11, 2013)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/palm-oil-palm-kernel-oil-32458/

we have did a little conversation on palm kernel oil here..


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 11, 2013)

hi Pims :
i think you hit it on the head , in terms of it being a preference to the individual. most reasons for choosing CO over PKO { PALM OIL as well } is due to availability and environment reasons . to those who do use it do so because it fits in to there recipe of what they are looking for and need . majority of the time it is that hardness. for me i work with the two of them. along with hardness i welcome the little extras it brings along with it. 
you got to define what it means for you in the way of your own soap making ..... and sustainable PKO & PO is out there if you have environmental concerns / as well as other choices in ways of oils and butters


----------



## thinnestslice (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks - your comments are very helpful.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Mar 11, 2013)

I found this http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/tucuma-butter.html 
It gets a 71 for bubbles on the http://www.soapcalc.net


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 11, 2013)

I like PKO flakes because they are so easy to measure out LOL however, because the flakes are so light, they take up a LOT of room. Plus, I can't get PKO locally, flaked or otherwise.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer coconut oil  No environmental issues and don't have to order it. I can get it at Walmart if necessary.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 11, 2013)

I use both but mostly coconut oil.  I have a recipe for coconut oil free soap because I have some friends that are allergic to coconuts (yes, even in soap) so I make some for them substituting out the coconut oil for the PKO.  I prefer coconut oil because it's way more accessible for me.


----------



## cliff (Mar 11, 2013)

Maythorn said:


> I prefer coconut oil  No environmental issues and don't have to order it. I can get it at Walmart if necessary.



Exactly my reasoning as well.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 12, 2013)

I use both but mostly coconut oil, because it is more easily accessible. I also find that even if their numbers are comparable coconut oil gives bigger bubbles.


----------

